# Time for a new scape (The End)



## CeeJay (1 Dec 2009)

Hi all

After spending the last 9 months learning how to grow plants and not grow algae   , with the help of you guys and gals, I feel the time has come to take the plunge and I have decided to tackle a scape.

Here's what my original tank looked like. 





As you can see (I hope), it was a right mish mash of plants, but at least they were healthy  .
Needless to say, your advice and critiques will be more than welcome   .
Now off to upload the rest of the photos.

Chris


----------



## andyh (1 Dec 2009)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

I always like a new journal!


----------



## CeeJay (2 Dec 2009)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

Hi all

Well here goes.
First off I had to temporarily rehome the fish. Not very graceful, I know. But functional   




I decided to keep one of the filters running so I could reuse it on the new set up.

Then had to rehouse the shrimp.
Catching these was a bit of a mission. I didn't realise how many babies there were. I'd only ever seen 2 babies at one time   



Not much waste from these critters so I figured no filter would be OK in the short term.
Ironically, whilst the other half was planting her free plants (you can see the stand of this tank in the pic, complete with blue gravel   ), one of her Harlequins decided to take a running jump and landed straight in the shrimps new home   


Chris


----------



## CeeJay (2 Dec 2009)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

On to the layout.
I decided to have a go with a rock layout. Although it has to be said it's not up to the standard of some of the tanks I"ve seen round here   

After many hours of playing with rocks, (the other half thinks there's something wrong with me  ),
I finally came up with this




It's difficult to judge from the above photo the slope involved, so I took a shot from the only other place I can see into the tank (from the right hand side) to try and give you some idea.





As you can see, I'm not the tidiest worker on the block   .

Chris


----------



## AdAndrews (2 Dec 2009)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

I can assure you, when i have fish waiting and a filter just sitting there, when i re-scape, i make much more of a mess


----------



## CeeJay (2 Dec 2009)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

On to the plants.
I have decided for a first scape not to get too complex with the planting and settled on only three plants for simplicity.
I have chosen Microsorum pteropus, Cryptocoryne balansae and Eleocharis acicularis, inspired by a certain Japanese fella   

First of all, splitting up the E. acicularis

1 pot





Some 2 and a half hours and 10 pots later   




What a tedious task that was   

Chris


----------



## CeeJay (2 Dec 2009)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

The M. pteropus and C. balansae





Three guesses as to which M. pteropus came from the original tank  

Chris


----------



## CeeJay (2 Dec 2009)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

On to the planting

M.pteropus an C. Balansae in place





Chris


----------



## CeeJay (2 Dec 2009)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

Now for planting all that grass 

The left hand side from above






The right hand side from above





Chris


----------



## CeeJay (2 Dec 2009)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

The finished article, tank filled





After seeking advice round here, I have now cut all the E. acicularis down to about 1" high. 
Wish I'd done that whilst it was still in the pots   . We live and learn.

Chris


----------



## AdAndrews (2 Dec 2009)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

looks great.


----------



## CeeJay (2 Dec 2009)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

Hi all



			
				AdAndrews said:
			
		

> looks great.


Thanks Adam. Hopefully it will look better when it's grown in.


Occupants finally rehomed in their new residence with mature filter refitted.





and finally a shot from the right hand end






Chris


----------



## glenn (2 Dec 2009)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

looking good   i think this will look amazing once it matures


----------



## CeeJay (2 Dec 2009)

*Re: Time for a new scape*



			
				glenn said:
			
		

> looking good  i think this will look amazing once it matures


Thanks Glenn. 
I'm hoping so, fingers crossed   

Chris


----------



## tko187 (2 Dec 2009)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

Nice work, fish in already.....lucky you!! Will look nice once filled.


----------



## CeeJay (3 Dec 2009)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

Hi tko187


			
				tko187 said:
			
		

> Nice work, fish in already.....lucky you!!



That's one of the advantages of keeping 1 filter running on the fishes temporary home. That filter on it's own is more than big enough for filtration for that tank and it was well mature before I started   .
This method has worked for me in the past on various low tech set ups and even a Discus tank, although this is the first time I've tried it on a hi tech set up   . 
We'll have to wait and see. I'm sure I'll get a visit from Mr. Algae if I've got it wrong   

Chris


----------



## CeeJay (8 Dec 2009)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

Hi all

Update at the end of week 1.
No major dramas with this tank except all my Crypts melted   . 
I have chopped them right down to substrate level and new leaves are appearing on all of them already   
The E. acicularis is going nuts after receiving some sound planting advice from Tonser. So my thanks to Tonser for that   .
I have to say I'm astonished at the growth rate of some of the E. acicularis, some strands of it have grown 2" in a week   

So some pics

E. acicularis showing early signs of spreading   
You wouldn't believe all of this was cut down to 1" 7 days ago.




Shot from the right hand end of the tank, growing in well




Finally, an out of focus Crypt, at the back, that was chopped down to substrate level, showing signs of new growth.




All that in it's first week of life  

Chris


----------



## Gill (8 Dec 2009)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

Looks Amazing, and very good growth so far


----------



## CeeJay (8 Dec 2009)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

Thanks Gill

This tank is certainly evolving by the day   

Chris


----------



## aaronnorth (8 Dec 2009)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

I missed this one... nice to see your tank, you have plenty of knowledge to produce healthy plants so I am sure you will succeed as you already have


----------



## Stu Worrall (8 Dec 2009)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

looking really good, that grass is growing like wildfire


----------



## CeeJay (8 Dec 2009)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

Hi


			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> I missed this one... nice to see your tank, you have plenty of knowledge to produce healthy plants so I am sure you will succeed as you already have


Thanks Aaron, but I've only learnt off you guys round here  , so thanks to all for your assistance for taking time out to answer my many queries.



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> looking really good, that grass is growing like wildfire


Now there's an understatement if ever I've heard one   

Thanks for all your comments. 
As you can see my scaping skills are nowhere near the standard of you guys but I'm enjoying growing healthy plants and not growing algae  . 
But learning all the time   .

Chris


----------



## CeeJay (30 Dec 2009)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

Hi all
Update at week 4
Apart from the E. acicularis, this tank is going to be a slow growing affair so decided only to post up new pics at 4 weekly intervals.
The only thing I have changed is I have added another pot of E.acicularis as my estimate of 10 pots was not quite enough.

Well the E.acicularis is flying along.
Here it is just after a trim





Another view just before the trim, complete with pregnant shrimp doing a handstand   
I didn't realise the roots would travel down so deep   




And after a total meltdown, all of the C.balansae is coming back to life












Other than that, no dramas to report.
Looks like I got away with using the mature filter on this set up as I have got no algae, so I'm well pleased with that . 
Thanks for looking.


----------



## paul.in.kendal (30 Dec 2009)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

Looking really, really nice, Chris.  I think your rockwork is very good indeed, too.  Can you enlarge on the eleocharis trimming?  You've posted a pic 'just after trimming' - how much did you trim, and how hard?  Does trimming help it spread?


----------



## CeeJay (30 Dec 2009)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

Hi paul.in.kendal

Thanks for the positive comments   
If you take a look at the second pic down (the one with the shrimp doing the handstand   ), that was taken before the trim.
I've probably taken off between 1" and 1.5" each week because it's growing so well, and that certainly appears to be encouraging it to spread, with new growth popping up in between the original clumps, all over the place.


----------



## paul.in.kendal (30 Dec 2009)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

Cool! I'll give it a try.  So you're trimming back to about, what, an inch long?


----------



## TDI-line (30 Dec 2009)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

Looks lovely Chris.


----------



## CeeJay (30 Dec 2009)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

Hi paul.in.kendal


			
				paul.in.kendal said:
			
		

> Cool! I'll give it a try. So you're trimming back to about, what, an inch long?


Yes, I'd say about 1" or maybe just over. Seems to be working   


			
				TDI-line said:
			
		

> Looks lovely Chris.


Thanks TDI-line   
With a bit of patience, I'm hoping the grass will fill in completely, but I can't complain, as it's only been running for 4 weeks


----------



## Nos (9 Jan 2010)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

Nice looking tank and you are very patient to separate all that grass.
It will be interesting to see the progress after another 4 weeks.

I'm sure eleocharis will cover all the tank. Once established it grows like weed. I have it in one of my tanks and trim it every couple weeks. Trimming it and cleaning the tank afterwards is a real pain though.


----------



## CeeJay (12 Jan 2010)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

Hi Nos
Sorry, missed your reply. Thanks for the comments   


			
				Nos said:
			
		

> Trimming it and cleaning the tank afterwards is a real pain though.


The trimming is the quick bit   it's getting all the bits off the glass at the surface is the pain, but hey ho. I've devised a method which makes it pretty quick now though so it's not too bad.
I now do my trimming mid week so I only have to change the water at the weekend and I've got that down to half an hour so all in all, not too bad


----------



## Nos (12 Jan 2010)

*Re: Time for a new scape*



			
				CeeJay said:
			
		

> Hi Nos
> The trimming is the quick bit   it's getting all the bits off the glass at the surface is the pain, but hey ho. I've devised a method which makes it pretty quick now though so it's not too bad.
> I now do my trimming mid week so I only have to change the water at the weekend and I've got that down to half an hour so all in all, not too bad


Yeah this is what I ment fishing out all the bits is painful.
I use small fishnet for that and it works pretty well.


----------



## CeeJay (26 Jan 2010)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

Hi all

Quick update at week 8

E. acicularis & Crypts doing fine





Microsorum's not doing too bad either   





Right hand view





Front shot





The grand plan (in my head anyway), is to let the grass at the rear grow taller than the front, but for now I'm trimming it all once a fortnight and it certainly seems to be encouraging it to spread   .
I'm just waiting for all the C. balansae behind the right hand rocks to pop up and show themselves.
Evolving slowly


----------



## hydrophyte (27 Jan 2010)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

That's very nice. You found some excellent rocks for this scape. I like the hairgrass too.


----------



## Themuleous (27 Jan 2010)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

Lovely scape


----------



## hazeljane (27 Jan 2010)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

Simple but effective well done looks good.


----------



## CeeJay (27 Jan 2010)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

Hi all

Thanks for the comments.
Apart from the grass, this is quite a low maintenance set up so I can sit back and chill and see what evolves over time   
Fortunately, I'm not in a rush


----------



## andyh (28 Jan 2010)

*Re: Time for a new scape*



			
				CeeJay said:
			
		

> Hi all
> 
> Thanks for the comments.
> Apart from the grass, this is quite a low maintenance set up so I can sit back and chill and see what evolves over time
> Fortunately, I'm not in a rush



hey Chris,

Loving the scape, the rocks you have are great, and once it grows in a little more should really look cool!


----------



## Nos (28 Jan 2010)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

Looking very nice. Keep us updated.
Quick question what is the subtrate in the tank? Is it Akadama?


----------



## CeeJay (28 Jan 2010)

*Re: Time for a new scape*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> Loving the scape, the rocks you have are great, and once it grows in a little more should really look cool!


Thanks andyh . 
I can't wait for the C.balansae to grow up on the right hand side. Should look a bit better then.

Hi Nos
Thanks for the comments   


			
				Nos said:
			
		

> Quick question what is the subtrate in the tank? Is it Akadama?


The substrate is Red Sea Flora Base. This was purchased before I discovered UKAPS   .
It's now about 9 months old. Any substrate disturbance now and there is a big cloud of dust in the water, which can be a right pain,  so I'm leaving well alone and letting nature take it's course  .


----------



## mlgt (5 Feb 2010)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

ITs looking great Chris.

Looking forward to meeting up with you as havent spoken to you for some time now.

Let me know if I can pop round sometime


----------



## Always Broke (13 Mar 2010)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

Must be time for an Update. I would have thought your Lawn is stunning by now.  

Simon


----------



## CeeJay (22 Mar 2010)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

Hi all

Always Broke
Sorry I missed your post, so here it is.
To say the lawn has gone nuts would be an understatement.

Week 16
All is well except for a bit of algae on the rocks   I suppose I have to give the shrimp something to do   (That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it  )

The left side of the tank






The right side of the tank





Peering in from the right hand end.





Front view





So far all is well


----------



## a1Matt (22 Mar 2010)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

three words...

Lush, green & carpet.


----------



## CeeJay (22 Mar 2010)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

Thanks Matt
That must be one of the quickest responses I've had on here


----------



## Nelson (22 Mar 2010)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

great carpet chris.i missed this one.wish i came to see it in the flesh now  .


----------



## a1Matt (22 Mar 2010)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

All credit where it is due, that is as lush as a carpet gets.  Just goes to show that regular maintenance always pay off.

Do you have a journal for your new moss tank up?
or have I just let the cat out of the bag?


----------



## LondonDragon (22 Mar 2010)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

Tank is looking better and better, looked even better in the flesh Chris  well done, lets hope those shrimp start breeding like rabbits to help you clear those rocks  congrats mate


----------



## Steve Smith (22 Mar 2010)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

Nice and lush Chris!  Great job!


----------



## CeeJay (22 Mar 2010)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

Hi all


			
				nelson said:
			
		

> great carpet chris.i missed this one.wish i came to see it in the flesh now  .


Thanks for the kind comments nelson. There will always be a 'next time'   



			
				a1Matt said:
			
		

> All credit where it is due, that is as lush as a carpet gets. Just goes to show that regular maintenance always pay off.


You're too kind Matt. Although that grass is certainly high maintenance   


			
				a1Matt said:
			
		

> Do you have a journal for your new moss tank up?
> or have I just let the cat out of the bag?


The 'new' moss and shrimp tank is still under construction. The rocks have been in and out of that tank more times than I care to mention, but I think I'm just about there.
Will post up when I plant it, hopefully in the next week or so.



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Tank is looking better and better, looked even better in the flesh Chris  well done, lets hope those shrimp start breeding like rabbits to help you clear those rocks  congrats mate


Thanks LD. Your shrimp are already breeding. I've seen 4 pregnant one's tonight   and lots of babies from the pregnant one you threw in too, so thanks for that.   


			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> Nice and lush Chris! Great job!


Thanks SteveUK   

Thanks for all the great comments guys. Makes it all worthwhile  
As you can see, this is due for it's fortnightly trim....................now where did I put those scissors?


----------



## Always Broke (24 Mar 2010)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

Looking great Chris.
What do you use to cut the "grass".
The wife wants the front of our tank to have a lawn like that. I think it will need an underwater mower to keep up with it.
stunning Job.

Simon


----------



## Ajm200 (24 Mar 2010)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

The tank is looking amazing.  The grass has filled in brilliantly


----------



## Celestial (24 Mar 2010)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

Looks fantastic! I wish my Eleocharis did something like that, mine has done nothing for the past 2 weeks!


----------



## Ben M (24 Mar 2010)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

wow, that carpet is amazing.

cheers


----------



## CeeJay (24 Mar 2010)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

Hi all


			
				Always Broke said:
			
		

> Looking great Chris.


Thanks for your kind comments.



			
				Always Broke said:
			
		

> What do you use to cut the "grass".


I use a small pair of scissors. I have the long angled ones, but to be honest I prefer to use the smaller ones. I now 'mow the lawn' once every two weeks. That certainly helped it spread in the early days. The actual trimming is the easy bit, it's the tidying up that's a bit of a bugger. All the floating bits tend to stick to the glass at the surface and you have to get them all off, which can be time consuming. Although I have developed a method that has speeded up that process somewhat. I spend about an hour once a fortnight on the trimming, so all in all not too bad.



			
				Ajm200 said:
			
		

> The tank is looming amazing. The grass has filled in brilliantly


Thanks Ajm200
It has turned out better than I thought I could manage   



			
				Celestial said:
			
		

> Looks fantastic! I wish my Eleocharis did something like that, mine has done nothing for the past 2 weeks!


Thanks Celestial.
Give it time. Once it takes off you'll certainly know about it. As long as it's staying green, it will take off eventually  



			
				pest control said:
			
		

> wow, that carpet is amazing.


Thanks pest control   

Once again I would like to say thank you all for your compliments and to all at UKAPS that have helped me learn how to  finally grow healthy aquatic plants


----------



## andyh (25 Mar 2010)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

Chris

Very impressive plant growth, the tank looks great and that carpet of hairgrass is something special? How do you keep it looking so clean? Dyson?   

Andy


----------



## CeeJay (26 Mar 2010)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

Hi Andy


			
				andyh said:
			
		

> Very impressive plant growth, the tank looks great and that carpet of hairgrass is something special? How do you keep it looking so clean? Dyson?


LD's shrimp are doing a blinding job of keeping it clean


----------



## Norfolk180Rio (2 May 2010)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

Hi,

Was just wondering what lighting you have got on that tank? Its a Jewel Rio 180 right?

Also, what was this planting advice you received for the hairgrass?

Thanks!


----------



## CeeJay (5 May 2010)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

HI Norfolk180Rio

Sorry I missed this   
It is a Rio 180   
The lighting is the standard lighting that came with the tank. 2 x 45w T5HO.
Talking of lighting, the growth rate in that tank was mad using the EI dosing, so about 6 weeks ago I took the reflectors off to slow things down a bit. Seems to have worked a treat    .
The planting advice I received from Tonser was to cut it down to 1" straight away. This certainly encouraged it to spread. In fact when I trim it now (once a fortnight) I take it back down to about 1" to 1.5" and it grows back pretty quick.
The only problem I had with that planting advice was that Tonser replied to my planting query the day after I planted it   so I had to cut each small planted bit, which was a right pain as I kept uprooting it. It would have been easier to cut down to 1" whilst it was still in the pots   .   
Any other queries just holler as the tank's still running.
Must get round to updating the journal one day soon as all the C.Balansae on the right is bombing along nicely too.
Hope that helps.

Just spotted and replied to your PM too


----------



## GHNelson (7 May 2010)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

Hi Chris
Great grass.
Whats your dosing routine?
Are you using Co2?
Regards
hoggie


----------



## CeeJay (16 May 2010)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

Hi hoggie.

Sorry I missed this post. I must pay more attention. 
I don't tend to visit the Journals section that much, as most of my time is spent lurking in the algae, ferts and CO2 sections. Still learning, as they say.
Dosing routine is full EI plus some extra PO4 (keeping the GSA at bay   ) and it is using CO2 through an AM1000 reactor.
WIll post up some new pics soon as a few of the crypt. balansae are now up to the surface and looking a bit more jungly


----------



## Harkle420 (10 Jun 2010)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

wow what a journal,   i have read the whole six pages from the start. i am very impressed. aqua-scaping looks awesome. why does my rio 180 not look like yours? ha ha i think i mine follow your path and learn to grow plants first and then aquascape some thing with a few type of plants. i try to grow every thing at once and i am just grow hair algae at moment!! haha  i will keep watching your journal very closely, kept up the good work! well done


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Jun 2010)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

Any new photos Chris? Would love to see how its doing  cheers


----------



## Nick16 (10 Jun 2010)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

if you wake up tommorow and find your hairgrass is missing, it wasnt me   

cracking tank   

makes me want to stay in this hobby now....


----------



## mlgt (10 Jun 2010)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

The tank looks great in the flesh and we saw it in Jan. So the tank must look great. If you have spare hairgrass ..... I woudnt mind some LOL!!!


----------



## CeeJay (24 Jun 2010)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

Hi all

Thanks for all the kind comments.
On the strength of that, I suppose I'd better get up off my bum and post some new photos tonight.
Crypts and the large Microsorum have gone absolutely nuts and are in need of a serious trim.
You'll see what I mean later   
Thanks guys


----------



## andyh (24 Jun 2010)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

looking forward to it!! Get loads of pics up!


----------



## CeeJay (24 Jun 2010)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

Hi all

Well here they are. 
This tank is now 30 weeks old.
As you can see, apart from keeping the grass in order, I've sat back to see what developed. Seems such a shame to chop the C. Balansae, particularly after it all had a total meltdown when introduced to the tank. Plus the Harlequins seem to love hanging around under the leaves of it.
So on to the pics.

Week 30.

Left Hand Front View with the huge Microsorum





Right Hand Front View (the bubbles are O2 not CO2  ) 




Right Hand Side View




Full Front View




Told you it was a bit mad


----------



## Harkle420 (25 Jun 2010)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

looking awesome dude! well done!! are you happy with it?


----------



## CeeJay (26 Jun 2010)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

Hi all


			
				Harkle420 said:
			
		

> looking awesome dude! well done!!


Thanks for your kind comment.


			
				Harkle420 said:
			
		

> are you happy with it?


Not so much happy with the scape as it's a bit chaotic, but the fish love it   
Every time I'm in there with the scissors cutting the grass, I get near Crypts and think, shall I or shan't I, and then I don't   
The one thing I am absolutely chuffed with is the condition of the plants, and that was with the help of the guys and gals round here.
So a big   to UKAPS.


----------



## LondonDragon (26 Jun 2010)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

You take away that balanse and replace the fern with needle, maybe try a couple more plants in the background and it would look awesome  lots of potential with that carpet that just looks stunning!!!


----------



## CeeJay (27 Jun 2010)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

Thanks LD
After all, you are the master of the evolving tank. 
Me, I'm a tear it down and start again merchant. It has come close to a total strip down on at least two occasions   .
Thanks for the ideas. Certainly some food for thought.
Thanks.


----------



## LondonDragon (27 Jun 2010)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

Hehe no worries, I don't like the idea of tearing down a tank, so I keep changing it until it evolves into something else.
I do like your carpet though, would love something like that in my tank, mine is now a mixture of grass, glosso, HC, riccia, stourogyne and various mosses LOL


----------



## ukco2guy (19 Aug 2010)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

@ CeeJay - Can i ask, where did you get the rocks from and what type are they?

Cheers,


----------



## Cyworld (21 Aug 2010)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

superb!
angelfishes maybe?


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (22 Aug 2010)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

Wow! Those are some really healthy looking plants! Very lush growth.


----------



## CeeJay (22 Aug 2010)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

Hi ukco2guy


			
				ukco2guy said:
			
		

> @ CeeJay - Can i ask, where did you get the rocks from and what type are they?


Sorry for the delay in replying, but I couldn't remember what they were called   so I popped down to the shop today to find out (as if i needed an excuse   ).
I got the rock at Maidenhead Aquatics in Morden and they are called 'mini landscape rock'. Well that's their name for it anyway.


			
				Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> Wow! Those are some really healthy looking plants! Very lush growth.


Thanks for the kind words Lisa. 
The growth rate in this tank was so mad I even took the reflectors off the lights to slow things down a bit   .

This scape has had a revamp and I'm just waiting for a couple of plants to grow a bit before I post up some pics.
Let's just say the lawn remains


----------



## ukco2guy (23 Aug 2010)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

Thanks for getting back CeeJay, i`ll keep an eye out for those rocks, would be nice in my new Iwagumi tank 

Cheers,


----------



## CeeJay (13 Nov 2010)

Hi all

This tank has been running for just about a year now, so this is the end   
This tank has been stripped down, ready for a fresh start.
This is how it looked in the end.

From the front




From the side




Whilst the scape didn't amount to much, all the plants remained healthy   

On the plus side, I think I can tick the box that says I can grow and maintain a lawn now   
Thanks for looking and all your comments


----------



## mlgt (13 Nov 2010)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

Thats a mighty shame you are tearing it down Chris. 

But a fresh start and a new challenge will be good. It was great seeing the tank in the flesh a few months back and look forward to your new adventure!


----------



## George Farmer (13 Nov 2010)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

Congratulations on achieving a lovely looking 'scape and keeping it so well-maintained for 12 or so months.  That's an achievement not that many of us can lay claim to.  

What are your plans for you next 'scape?  Surely you've been planning something for a while by now!    

All the best.


----------



## CeeJay (13 Nov 2010)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

Thanks for the compliments guys.


			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> What are your plans for you next 'scape? Surely you've been planning something for a while by now!


I have. The one thing I am absolutely hooked on now are crypts, so that's where I'm heading (so George and Mark Webb must take the blame for that   ). The crypt in this tank was a hybrid of some sort but I just loved that plant. 
Also looking forward to somewhat less plant maintenance   
Thanks guys.


----------



## George Farmer (13 Nov 2010)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

Ah, crypts. You have good taste!  Can we look forward to another journal then?


----------



## CeeJay (13 Nov 2010)

*Re: Time for a new scape*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Ah, crypts. You have good taste! Can we look forward to another journal then?


Most definitely. 
The photos have already begun   
I enjoyed this one, and was surprised how much I learnt from you guys on my journey


----------



## mlgt (14 Nov 2010)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

Excellent. Ive already started to evolve my tank into a crypt tank, but I'm going the other way.
Going to low tech for my 400l 

Also I wont be south of the river from next year, so visits to you and LW will be a mission


----------



## Mark Webb (14 Nov 2010)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

Looking really stunning ceejay. Seems a pity to break it down   , the plants are looking so healthy.


----------



## misscaretaker (14 Nov 2010)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

I echo Mark's sentiments, but once you've ot bored with a scape the maintenance becomes a chore and that defeats the whole object of keeping the tank. It certainly evolved over the 12 months!


----------



## Nelson (14 Nov 2010)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

thats looking great Chris   .
a crypt tank and a moss tank.you are going for less maintanance   .

have you started yet ?.


----------



## CeeJay (14 Nov 2010)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

Hi all


			
				mlgt said:
			
		

> Also I wont be south of the river from next year, so visits to you and LW will be a mission


Thats a shame Rik. You'll have to make a whole day of it, next time you come south of the river.


			
				Mark Webb said:
			
		

> Looking really stunning ceejay. Seems a pity to break it down   , the plants are looking so healthy.


Ah, but you and George Farmer are to blame for that..............in the nicest possible way   


			
				misscaretaker said:
			
		

> I echo Mark's sentiments, but once you've ot bored with a scape the maintenance becomes a chore and that defeats the whole object of keeping the tank. It certainly evolved over the 12 months!


Thanks Jo. It certainly did evolve   


			
				nelson said:
			
		

> thats looking great Chris   .
> a crypt tank and a moss tank.you are going for less maintanance   .
> 
> have you started yet ?.


Thanks Neil
Lower maintenance is part of the goal, but I still love the hi tech side of the hobby   
Started yesterday, so I'll be starting a new journal for that one.
Thanks


----------



## ghostsword (15 Nov 2010)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

The scape looked great! So you moving into Crypts? They are just amazing plants, and they have true followers. There are so many varieties that it must be hard for one to be bored.

Looking forward to your next scape.


----------



## CeeJay (16 Nov 2010)

Hi all.
Thanks for the kind words Luis (ghostsword).
I was somewhat surprised by just how many varieties there are


----------



## ghostsword (16 Nov 2010)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

There are some amazing sites about crypts..

Some of the best sites I have seen are:
http://www.guitarfish.org/
http://kryptokoryne.aquaticscape.com/
http://cryptgarden.blogspot.com/


----------



## a1Matt (16 Nov 2010)

this one too.  Jan D. Bastmeijer is a world expert on crypts:

http://www.xs4all.nl/~crypts/Cryptocoryne/index.html



			
				CeeJay said:
			
		

> Hi all.
> Thanks for the kind words Luis (ghostsword).
> I was somewhat surprised by just how many varieties there are



shed loads!
and even within the named varieties there are lots of, um, varieties!
and even within one plant you can get different colours and growth patterns by planting it in different conditions, or from the different stages of it's growth.

eg if you give enough space between plants the leaves lie flat (for most, not all species), yet close together they grow upright.  So by distancing them when planting, you can predict how they will grow into a slope.
I've done this with my mi oya here (it is the tall background crypt just to the right of the wood). The slope is a bit steeper than I want (it finishes to quickly), but I predict it will balance out more over the next year (uber low speed growth):







I got a bit excited there.
That's crypts for you   

PS George the wendtii "green gecko" is at the front right of the tank. I'll get a close up in the next few weeks.


----------



## CeeJay (17 Nov 2010)

*Re: Time for a new scape*

Thanks for the links guys.
Some interesting reading there


----------



## LondonDragon (17 Nov 2010)

Sorry to see this one go!!! I liked the lawn!! looking forward to your next scape and journal  Well done Chris


----------



## CeeJay (18 Nov 2010)

Thanks LD
I think you were that lawns biggest fan, (next to me of course   )


----------



## LondonDragon (18 Nov 2010)

CeeJay said:
			
		

> Thanks LD
> I think you were that lawns biggest fan, (next to me of course   )


You should have just brought the tank over to me!! and got a new one for yourself! That lawn!!


----------



## John Starkey (18 Nov 2010)

That moss wall is going to look great when it grows in,be sure to vac it out as it will collect lots of muck,
regards,
john.


----------



## CeeJay (18 Nov 2010)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> You should have just brought the tank over to me!! and got a new one for yourself! That lawn!!


Now why didn't I think of that


----------



## leemonk (26 Apr 2011)

*Re: Time for a new scape*



			
				CeeJay said:
			
		

> ........ I have now cut all the E. acicularis down to about 1" high.
> Wish I'd done that whilst it was still in the pots   . We live and learn.



Made me laugh.


----------

